# Cobalt new pictures *thank you everyone*



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Alright ladies and gents. I went out this morning on my day off to take pictures of my boy. After seeing the pics I had taken I went :shock: I cannot believe I own this horse. I want to thank absolutely everyone on this forum who has been so supportive of this guy. He's everything I've ever wanted plus much more and I want to really thank everyone for your support and all the attention you have all given him.
Thank you everyone.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He really is very pretty. I love his forelock... such a pretty boy.....!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yay more pics of Cobalt! I love the ones of the snow on his nose lol. he just pops against the snow!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great pictures! As always! He looks great in the snow! Glad to see!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Great pictures! As always! He looks great in the snow! Glad to see!


Thank you everyone, so Tiffany, when are you going shopping for your first one?


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

He is just beautifull, i would love to be able to do snow phots with my horse but it never snows where i live they look amazing


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

jacken around said:


> He is just beautifull, i would love to be able to do snow phots with my horse but it never snows where i live they look amazing


Thank you  what blows me away is when you look at the second photo from the top, it's hard to believe he is only a year and a half and already that wide. I don't want to try to guess what its going to be like when he is 3 :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hopefully next year! Hubby says it's a go as long as I bu it myself! Putting that money away now!  I want one that looks like him!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Stunning!!! One more reason to move to your barn, Kelly!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Stunning!!! One more reason to move to your barn, Kelly!!


nice :lol:


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

He is such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's such at an odd age right now. Bum high and unbalanced it's a waiting game while watching him grow and even out :lol:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh, M2G he is so stunning!!!!! Everytime I see a pic of him, I can't look away. I can't believe how far you've come with him and I bet you have much more to discover in the future.

Congrats again and just remember you can never post enough pics of this guy!! :wink:


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll never tire of seeing pictures of Cobalt.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

He is one of the most beautiful, unique horses I've ever seen. You're one lucky mama


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Such a handsome young man!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

group hug! and this guy has a temper of gold. I was trying to chase him away to take some pictures and he kept giving the "why are you chasing me away, don't you love me?" look. He has such a sweet soul.


----------



## suniac (Nov 8, 2008)

Very Pretty horse!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is SO gorgeous M2G.  Can I have him? :lol: LOL


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone  I emailed the link to this forum over to the breeder so she could get an update and see how much he's grown. She's asked me if I would be willing to come up in the spring to a show she is organizing. I think it would be a blast. Going to try to see if I can schedule and arrange the drive up there.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

purrrrtttttyyyyy!!!! Me want!!!


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

He is AWESOME!! AWESOME!! He takes my breathaway!! You lucky lucky lady! Congrats and happy holidays!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

a couple more...


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I LOVE him, absolutely stunning. Trade you forrr a math exam on Friday


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i cant stress it enough..i am in love with the blob of darkness....hahaha he is absolutly stunning!!!! ur a lucky gal!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Painted Ride said:


> i cant stress it enough..i am in love with the blob of darkness....hahaha he is absolutly stunning!!!! ur a lucky gal!


:lol: :lol: the blob of darkness, I like that!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Me thinks that Cobalt wants to come and live with Aunty Bobbie. I think you should get him a Christmas hat and make me a Christmas avatar!!

I wuv you guys *huggs, coughs, hacks*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Me thinks that Cobalt wants to come and live with Aunty Bobbie. I think you should get him a Christmas hat and make me a Christmas avatar!!
> 
> I wuv you guys *huggs, coughs, hacks*


You made me laugh out loud while at work :lol:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

ahhhhh...please do not take the "blob" comment the wrong way...you refered to him as a blob once b4...it was a joke>>>*winks at m2g* no i really love him


----------



## luvinmyhorses (Dec 1, 2008)

He is beautiful! Great pictures =)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Painted Ride said:


> ahhhhh...please do not take the "blob" comment the wrong way...you refered to him as a blob once b4...it was a joke>>>*winks at m2g* no i really love him


Absolutely! I knew what you meant! I loved your touch on it!


----------

